# baby pigeon fell out of the nest



## prashanthsjoshi (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi all,
in my balcony the husband and wife pigeon pair have been taking care of their baby pigeons, both the babies being 14 day old. Last night I heard a sound like "thud". Today morning I saw that one of the babies has fallen from the nest and is on the floor of the balcony. The nest is smaller in size and is at around 6 foot distance from the ground. The mother pigeon was sitting with them yesterday night and may be due to lack of space one of the babies got accidently it self out of the nest.
Now I dont want to place the baby on the floor back in to its nest, because i find that the nest surface is very smooth. The baby pigeon that is on the floor is standing correctly on its legs. But I have not yet seen the baby on the nest stand on its legs.
Shall i make a new nest for the baby that is on the floor. And shall i shift the baby on the nest also to the new nest?
Is the warmth provided by the parents still very important for the babies?
Definitely the parents will continue to sit in the nest and provide warmth to the baby there. Hence they will just be providing the food to the baby on the 
floor but will not sit with it.
I dont enter the area within 3 metres distance from the nest to make it sure to pigeon couple(especialy the wife among the couple) to make it sure to the husband pigeon and wife pigeon that it is their home. Hence if I need to do something for the baby I want to plan it well and do it swiftly and smoothy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your care and concern over this family.

If you change or remove the nest or build another, the parents may not accept it.

Is the baby on the floor safe from "unfriendly" humans and predators? That would be my big concern. The parents will continue to feed the baby on the floor as well as the one in the nest. 

How old are the babies?

I would think if the baby on the floor is standing then he may be fully feathered and not need heat.

Is the baby in the nest doing okay, is it thriving and the same size as its sibling?


----------



## prashanthsjoshi (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi, 
Thanks for the reply.
The babies are now 15 days old.
The baby on the floor is able to stand straight and walk. The one on the nest 
is of the same size as its sibling.
My flat is on the 2nd floor and it has this private balcony space. I am the only guy staying in this flat.It is night now and the weather is not so cold.
The baby is sitting on the few sticks that I had grouped together on the floor 2 months before, when the brother of this baby visited the balcony for 2 days to sleep during nights. The brother of this baby was then around 50 days old.
If there will be any hint of rain, I would then shift the baby back to its nest.


----------

